# I am back on Weight Watchers.



## fancicoffee13 (Jun 27, 2021)

I have been on it for a little over a week now and lost 9 pounds.  Love it, there are people to talk to and get advice, or to share with.  My cheats are fruits.  Watermelon and canteloupe, and cherries.  It just is my go to once I have let myself go too much.  It might take me 3-4 months, but that is ok.  It is delicious way to lose weight and I can eat out!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> I have been on it for a little over a week now and lost 9 pounds.  Love it, there are people to talk to and get advice, or to share with.  My cheats are fruits.  Watermelon and canteloupe, and cherries.  It just is my go to once I have let myself go too much.  It might take me 3-4 months, but that is ok.  It is delicious way to lose weight and I can eat out!


Cool.  How much do you want to lose?  I put on some with the pandemic.  I had already needed to lose some.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jun 27, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Cool.  How much do you want to lose?  I put on some with the pandemic.  I had already needed to lose some.


30 pounds.  As long as I stay within my points and keep salt to a bare minimum, etc.  it is a for sure go.  I am doing it online on my iphone.  I don't go to the meetings.  There is so much online.  I put on 30 pounds during the pandemic, so I am back at it.  My mid section is bigger for sure!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 27, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> 30 pounds.  As long as I stay within my points and keep salt to a bare minimum, etc.  it is a for sure go.  I am doing it online on my iphone.  I don't go to the meetings.  There is so much online.  I put on 30 pounds during the pandemic, so I am back at it.  My mid section is bigger for sure!


I'd like to lose 30 pounds as well but I'm finding it so hard to do because I like snacks and I just shouldn't buy them and instead have fruit like you do.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 16, 2021)

I'm also trying to lose around 7kg (about 15 lbs in English), but I'm simply cutting down on portion size and avoiding high calorie drinks.   I've lost around 2kg. (4.5 lbs) in 2 weeks.  I don't expect the rate of loss to continue, but things are going well at present.  So, I'm losing lbs., but keeping my ££'s 

There was a wonderfully funny show on TV and in the background there was the sound of a local radio station.  One 'ad' was for a weight loss diet where a young lady informed us that she could eat whatever she liked, she just had to avoid the foods that made her fat.


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2021)

Capt Lightning said:


> I'm also trying to lose around 7kg (about 15 lbs in English), but I'm simply cutting down on portion size and avoiding high calorie drinks.   I've lost around 2kg. (4.5 lbs) in 2 weeks.  I don't expect the rate of loss to continue, but things are going well at present.  So, I'm losing lbs., but keeping my ££'s
> 
> There was a wonderfully funny show on TV and in the background there was the sound of a local radio station.  One 'ad' was for a weight loss diet where a young lady informed us that she could eat whatever she liked, she just had to avoid the foods that made her fat.


According to several well-paid doctors, _"You can eat whatever you want.  Just take Lipozene & lose 4 times the weight."       _


----------



## oldpop (Sep 17, 2021)

Good for you. My mother lost a lot of weight using that program and that helped her become more healthy.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 17, 2021)

fancicoffee13 said:


> 30 pounds.  As long as I stay within my points and keep salt to a bare minimum, etc.  it is a for sure go.  I am doing it online on my iphone.  I don't go to the meetings.  There is so much online.  I put on 30 pounds during the pandemic, so I am back at it.  My mid section is bigger for sure!


I put on 40 lbs. in the last two years. I'm not a junk food eater, it's when my stomach gets hungry, you don't mess around-you feed it. I have to get rid of that weight, (diabetes). You mentioned that you were previously on Weight Watchers, so you are acquainted with it Is it expensive? Are you limited to eating only W.W. products?


----------

